#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What is the common unethical practice in the business world?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Some businesses follow some unethical practices in their businesses.
They think its important for their business survival in the market world.


Can you guys list down the most common unethical practice in the business world?

----------

